# Dissolving Equilibrium



## Vmax (Mar 16, 2013)

Has anyone had any luck in dissolving Seachem Equilibrium? 
I prep my water in a bin before hand and the Equilibrium seems to want to stay in powder form.
I tried boiling it once and it didn't dissolve well and it caused the pot to get rust on the bottom where it rested.

Thanks


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

I used to try to dissolve it... then I decided it was easier just to throw it in the tank and let it dissolve there, for me I dump it into my sump in front of the intakes on the return pump so it gets shot into and all around the tank and within 15 minutes it is usually fully dissolved


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Just let it naturally dissolve on its own. Save yourself the trouble. 

Sent from my mobile phone


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

No point in boiling it. Temperature doesn't affect the dissolution rate of certain salts. How much are you putting in how much water volume? Unless mine are in a lump it dissolves in an hour or less as long as I put it in the stream of water is the return water in a water change. If you are adding lots, because you need a higher GH, then perhaps you should do it in batches if you don't want to stuff sitting around in the tank.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

I just shab them in my tank at night time, the next morning cloudy water is back to crystal clear water :bigsmile:


----------



## Bobsidd (Dec 28, 2012)

My "in" water is moved from the aging bucket to a milk jug to the tank. I add my equilibrium to the milk jug, siphon in the water and shake the tripe out of it for a couple of minutes. Good to go!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*

















I try to crush it into as fine of a powder as possible. I then take a 1L bottle fill it 3/4 full with water... add the powder and shake the bejeezus out of it. Then add to the outflow water or area with the most circulation. Usually gone in a few minutes*


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I just throw it into the tank as I am refilling the water. It eventually dissolves over time


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

One thing to remember is that Equilibrium contains calcium sulphate (sorry I should have noticed this earlier, but I just looked up the ingredients), which has solubility which is inversely proportional to temperature, ie, the warmer the water, the harder it is to dissolve so using *cold* water would dissolve it better than warm. Hence Vmax's experience with boiling it in hot water.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

One more vote for just throw it in the tank  I get the water out, put the equilibrium and then add the new water. The big chunks gets dissolved a bit during that. And the rest just slowly disappear in the next 30-60 min.


----------



## Vmax (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the Input guys.
Another question ....Do you not find is raises the PH of your tanks?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Yeah it does a bit relative to how much you dose as the ingredients (calcium) does increase kh. Kh is carbonated hardness, ph rises as kh rises.

Sent from my mobile phone


----------

